# Glue question



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, I'm in the process of constructing Campbell's Idaho Springs Mine kit & I need to glue the corrugated metal roofing (basically tin foil) onto the sub roof which is made from card stock (card board). What type of glue would you use for this application?
Thanks..........Al.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

last time I used them I used mod podge.


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

J.C. said:


> last time I used them I used mod podge.


I don't have any Mod Podge,thanks for the suggestion, but how about a thin layer of latex chalk?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Latex caulk would work (although chalk wouldn't), but is probably a lot of fuss for making a joint like that. My preference, though, would be for something like Alene's Tacky Glue. Ordinary old white glue would work, too, as would CA or carpenter's glue. Or rubber cement, for that matter.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

for metal to paper / wood or styrene for a structure, I prefer Pliobond.. holds well while setting, and still has some flexibility after curing.
A tube lasts me quite a long time, don't need very much


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

WOW!!! thanks for all the great suggestions. I can get the tacky glue in town so I'll go with that. Love this forum!!!!!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

ACE Hardware sells Pliobond. Along with an assortment of CA type glue. I get the CA in gel form and in the smallest tubes possible as once opened that tend to harden up.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I use a lot of shoe goo, too.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

santafealltheway said:


> I use a lot of shoe goo, too.


On your layout, or just your shoes? 

If it's on your layout, what do you use it for (just curious)?


----------



## gsmittle (Apr 19, 2017)

fulsom56 said:


> Hi, I'm in the process of constructing Campbell's Idaho Springs Mine kit & I need to glue the corrugated metal roofing (basically tin foil) onto the sub roof which is made from card stock (card board). What type of glue would you use for this application?
> Thanks..........Al.


Hello,

A noob here—what about shellac? I find the stuff sticks to just about anything and cleans up with denatured alcohol. It does dry rather stiff, unless you us a very thin coating.

g.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gsmittle said:


> Hello,
> 
> A noob here—what about shellac? I find the stuff sticks to just about anything and cleans up with denatured alcohol. It does dry rather stiff, unless you us a very thin coating.
> 
> g.


I think the original poster has long since gotten his answer and moved on. Last post prior to yours was back in January.

Basically, anything sticky, even paint, can be used as an adhesive. Personally, I gravitate towards non-toxic, water clean-up materials, but that's my preference.


----------

